# Oak or Tamarack?



## gijoe985 (Dec 11, 2014)

So, up here in Eastern Washington, everyone raves about tamarack for firewood. From what I've read, oak will burn longer and create more BTUs. I think I can get either type delivered to my place for the same price. What do you guys think? Ineed to call both people and make sure I'm gettinga  real cord. That's my main concern right now. I may just ask what they are hauling with. If they say F150, I may just skip. This is my first time actually paying someone else for wood, and I've just heard a few stories of people paying for a cord and getting .5-.75 cord instead...


----------



## lindnova (Dec 11, 2014)

I have never burned tamarack, but it should be good - similar structural qualities to douglas fir.  Oak will take a long time to dry and probably will not be ready to burn, although it is better than tamarack once dry.

I would hate to buy firewood.  I have tried selling a few loads with my F150.  Marketed as 1/3 cord in a heaped 6.5' F150 box with picture and people are so leary and wanted me to lower the price (I was on the high end for my market at $150, but in the middle of the polar vortex I was going to make it worth my time to plow a path thru the never ending drifts to get to the wood).  I stopped even trying to sell unless someone I know wants to buy some.  Too bad because I actually had 20% moisture oak and a solid 1/3 cord.  Educate yourself here and it will help.


----------



## ChipTam (Dec 11, 2014)

gijoe985 said:


> So, up here in Eastern Washington, everyone raves about tamarack for firewood. From what I've read, oak will burn longer and create more BTUs. I think I can get either type delivered to my place for the same price. What do you guys think? Ineed to call both people and make sure I'm gettinga  real cord. That's my main concern right now. I may just ask what they are hauling with. If they say F150, I may just skip. This is my first time actually paying someone else for wood, and I've just heard a few stories of people paying for a cord and getting .5-.75 cord instead...



In Newfoundland, our choices are fir, spruce, tamarack or birch.  I generally burn all birch but occasionally will get a few junks of tamarack mixed in.  I think tamarack is the best of the soft woods but not as good as birch.  I suspect birch and oak are about equal for a first choice but tamarack wouldn't be a bad second choice.  I generally figure a pick-up truck load filled and neatly stacked to the top of the bed sides is about 1/3 of a cord.

ChipTam


----------



## gijoe985 (Dec 11, 2014)

This looks like it is coming from someone who sells the wood for a living. It is supposed to be fully seasoned. They have over an acre of it all. Both places. 

One sells mixed lots or Oak for more. '

The other sells either lodgepole pine, fir, or tamarack. Ascending in price.


----------



## Seanm (Dec 11, 2014)

Ive included a link to chimney sweeps btu chart which shows oak is miles ahead of the larch you and I get. I would be skeptical of the oak being dry enough. It would be helpful if you could split a piece of each and check it with a moisture meter before making up your mind. Youve probably read on here that those who burn oak c,s,s and then forget about it for three years where as the larch can be ready in about a year. I have been burning some green larch that I c,s,s back in April and its ok but not as dry as I would like, thankfully I have lots of it this year that were standing dead and very dry. If youre not going to burn it this year I would go for the oak. Larch is definitely the king of soft woods and makes up 60% of my stacks, then lodgepole pine, fir and birch in descending order. Let us know how it turns out and fyi we like pictures!

https://chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm


----------



## Badger (Dec 11, 2014)

I have both in my piles.  3 year old oak and 1 year old tamarack.  I like the tamarack because it dries quickly and I love the smell, but the grain of the is always a little twisted.  This twist makes it impossible to fully pack the fire box.

If the oak is dry, get it.  More BTUs and easier to load.

If you are uncertain how seasoned the wood is, go tamarack.


----------



## Wood Duck (Dec 12, 2014)

Oak is more dense and therefore better firewood than Tamarack (also a lot better than Birch). If you think the quantity and price are the same, I'd buy the oak EXCEPT that the oak will not dry as fast as the Tamarack, and might be higher in moisture content. If both were wet, it would take longer for the oak to be ready than it would for the Tamarack, but I assume you don't have a way to know if they're seasoned. I would expect eastern Washington to be pretty dry in the summer so firewood should season in a year, maybe even oak would season in a year.


----------



## gijoe985 (Dec 12, 2014)

The guy selling the oak owns a tree cutting business. I called and left a message. I'll ask him how long it has been down, but he seems to be running a legit business, so I hope I can trust him. The oak may even be cheaper. 

A side question on moisture and seasoning- So, what is the "deal" with a tree that has been down for a few years, but has been rained on? Where I live it is dry and hot most of the time, but we have had rain lately. A few weeks back I went over to a friends who is letting me have all of their downed alder. It has been down over a year, maybe more. It got some rain on it the week before, but after spiting it, it seemed to burn quite well. Just curious. I've seen people store wood without a cover on it (for long term storage, not what they're going to be using soon). Anyway, just curious about that. 

Here is the oak guy-
http://yakima.craigslist.org/grd/4751594479.html

The Tamarack guy wanted $270 delivered. And extra $30 because I live 35 miles away. The oak guy wants $200 delivered, but to the same areas as the other guy, so it all depends on how much extra he wants for the drive.


----------



## Seanm (Dec 12, 2014)

gijoe985 said:


> A side question on moisture and seasoning- So, what is the "deal" with a tree that has been down for a few years, but has been rained on


It wont do much drying if it stays in log form but if its bucked and split a little rain wont do much damage. It would also depend on how long its been horizontal. It does bug me though if my wood is damp when I put it in the stove so I try to avoid it.


----------



## Seanm (Dec 12, 2014)

Badger said:


> I like the tamarack because it dries quickly and I love the smell, but the grain of the is always a little twisted.


I find that interesting. We have the the western larch which is a bigger tree than the tamarack larch (or so Ive read). Im curious, do you see any of great size? I can pack my stove with it and find the grains to be straight. Dont recall seeing any that were twisted. Below is a link to a page on larch. It says that western larch grows in lower elevations but we have it here to around 5000 ft elevation and then I guess it turns into alpine larch.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larch


----------

